# Where to Buy Replacement/Custom Humidor Trays



## CigarBaron (Nov 10, 2006)

Hi Guys,

I purchased a humidor for my Dad last Christmas and it didn't have the tray with it. I would like to get a tray for the humidor this year but I can't seem to find one in the size I need (approx. 16 1/2" by 9 1/2"). FYI the humidor already has the little rails that the tray will rest on so I know there must be a tray out there somewhere that will fit.

Any ideas where I can find one or have one made?

Thanks, Baron


----------



## daniyal (Oct 9, 2007)

CigarBaron said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I purchased a humidor for my Dad last Christmas and it didn't have the tray with it. I would like to get a tray for the humidor this year but I can't seem to find one in the size I need (approx. 16 1/2" by 9 1/2"). FYI the humidor already has the little rails that the tray will rest on so I know there must be a tray out there somewhere that will fit.
> 
> ...


hopefully this is it:

http://www.cheaphumidors.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Store_Code=ch&Product_Code=TRAY


----------



## The Mum (Mar 28, 2007)

I got one from there and no complaints.


----------



## daniyal (Oct 9, 2007)

Just noticed the size you wanted try these:

http://www.heirloomhumidors.com/trays.html

http://www.cubancrafters.com/products.php/item_id/2728

http://www.humidorswholesaler.com/accessories_list.php/catid/8/category/HUMIDOR+ACCESSORIES


----------



## AriesOpusX (Oct 15, 2007)

daniyal said:


> hopefully this is it:
> 
> http://www.cheaphumidors.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Store_Code=ch&Product_Code=TRAY


Just to let you guys know cheaphumidors office will be closed until Nov 5th. Don't know if they'll ship during that time, I doubt it. Found out trying to order a few trays a couple days ago.


----------

